# Gesshin Ittetsu 285mm White #2 Honyaki Wa-Sujihiki with Ebony Handle BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2013)

Just added this back in stock on the website... http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-2-honyaki-wa-sujihiki-with-ebony-handle.html


----------



## Anton (Jun 26, 2013)

oh no it didn't!


----------

